# Setting up AF on the 7D2 for Birds.



## GeorgianBayBoy (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, I'm trying to set up the AF on a new 7D MKII, for birds in flight, and after several different configurations I'm still not happy with its performance. Shots that would be crystal clear with my 7D or 1D MKIV are just a touch off focus with this camera. I'm guessing a 40% keeper rate when I'm used to 70%. I'm using a Sigma 150-600 Contemporary with it.

Can anyone, who uses a 7D2 for birds, help me out by sharing their configurations with me?

Any help would be appreciated.

Darrell


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ah boy!  Kris ( coastalconn) will have plenty of input on this subject!


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 15, 2016)

Have you already micro adjusted your lens or lenses with the camera?  I would definitely start there.

As for settings - holy smokes.  There are so many and it could vary depending on the type of bird you are trying to get in flight.  How fast, what background, what type of movements etc. etc.
I would need my camera in front of me to give you my settings, but I change and they change depending on what I am trying to capture at the time.

These links may be helpful: Bird and Wildlife Photos from Somerset and Devon : Birds in flight with Canon 7D MkII autofocus
I have not purchased the setup guide, but I have seen his videos where he shared some info for free (again, I think you should tinker on your because you, your camera, your lens, your conditions, your bird, all play a part). CANON 7D mark II: SETUP, NOISE PERFORMANCE AND REVIEW


----------



## GeorgianBayBoy (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info Jack, I know I'm asking a lot, but as you say, this is a complicated system to set up. I'll give your links a read. I'm using Case 3 with the tracking turned down and the switching turned up. In AF screen 4 I have all AF points turned on and iTR enabled. I use back button focus and lock onto the bird with the center focus point and let the iTR do the rest. Is there anything I've got set that would negatively impact AF?


----------

